# The Kittens First Day Out



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

It was the kittens first time out the other day. Mom was going crazy trying to get them to out back in. They are under foot all the time now so I need to be careful walking around the barn.








Stripe:









Tribble:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

they are so cute


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW I'm such a sucker for a kitten!!!! Gosh they're cute!!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Adorable little furballs!! My Smokey looks like the big gray one in the last pic....possibly the kitties daddy?


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

They are cuties!! Little fuzz balls :lol:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

How cute. When were they born? I have four about the same size. They were born on Easter. 

I had to put mine in the garage a few weeks ago because we had someone staying in the room they were in because he was house sitting. They just love it outside, we crack the garage door so they can go outside and play.

We were playing with another cat the other day that was rather big and ready to pop, now she is gone.  She either went somewhere to have her kittens or she was taken off by something. That has happened before right before they are to have the babies. We do not spay or neuter because they do not sat around long enough. It is hard but when you live in the country I guess you have to be ready for that to happen. It does not make it any easier.


----------

